# My Rat has cut his feet...



## 19sammi88 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of my rats was running round the cage really fast - I think something spooked him - we had just cleaned the cage and he has cut one of his front toes (doesnt seem too bad) but his back left foot seems to look painful - he doesnt seem to be in any pain but one of his claws is facing upward, and its bleeding - he also has a small bruise on his nose. I have left him to calm down and didnt want to move him, he doesnt seem in any pain but do i need to do something for the claw facing upward, or will he knaw this off? i havnt cleaned his paws as i thought he would himself - do i need to? i will be making sure the cage is spotless until he heals to prevent infection & will be changing the bedding. Any tips or advice on how to help him heal?


----------



## 19sammi88 (Sep 8, 2008)

just checked on him and he is allot happier - is no longer bleeding and has taken the broken claw out himself - found it laying infront of him after he cleaned his back foot. i will check again in an hour to make sure he is ok and try tempt him with some treats. he seems to be keeping his foot off the gound when sitting but when walking he uses his bad foot but just walks slowly.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's good it's stopped bleeding. If he doesn't seem to improve I'd take him to the vets for a quick check. Also watch for infection - although I'd imagine he'll be keeping it quite clean himself.


----------



## 19sammi88 (Sep 8, 2008)

cheers. well he is totally fine now, he just has little stumps where his claws were, but he is totally happy and lets me pick him up and stuff, i suppose in a week or so his claws will be back too, i hope they grow in ok!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

aaww....poor baby!

be careful of infection. 

He will or has probbably cleaned it up well by now, rats seem to do that, they now how to take care of themselves pretty well.

also, next time I would post something like this in the "rat health" section. People are most likely to read it there.


Give him some treats!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

whoops. sorry! : I thought I was reading the "General rat topics" section. silly me! :-X :-[  :


So sorry!!!!    ;D    8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-\ :-* :'(


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

About a half an hour ago, I noticed one of my rats seems to have cut his toe. I think its from having his toes bitten when he was trying to climb the older rat's cage. One of the older rats must have manage to nip his toes through the bars. 

I cleaned it off with warm water, and put some anti-bacterial ointment on it...is that alright?
What else can I do? How often should I clean it off?
It doesn't look serious... he's still running around and active.


----------

